# Northeast breeders



## Breen

I am new to the forum and would aprpeciate some advice from the forum community. I live in New York and I am very interested in purchasing a GS puppy. Before doing som I woudl like to visit a few breeders to get to know them before making a choice. Can anyone recommend breeders in and around the NY area? I am specifically interested in GSs with more black in their coat.
Thanks.


----------



## Breen

*Northeast Breeder Inquiry*

I forgot to mention one recommended breeder I am already looking into - Joe Berger on VomEngelsbrunn Shepherds. If you have anything to share about Joe or his dogs, that would also be appreciated.


----------



## MicheleMarie

Breen said:


> I am new to the forum and would aprpeciate some advice from the forum community. I live in New York and I am very interested in purchasing a GS puppy. Before doing som I woudl like to visit a few breeders to get to know them before making a choice. Can anyone recommend breeders in and around the NY area? I am specifically interested in GSs with more black in their coat.
> Thanks.


I am originally from vermont and was going to get my dog from this woman in Wolcott. I have a friend that swears by her and has three of her dogs already and they are all fantastic! She breed working lines and show lines to bring a fantastic mix for companion dogs that have a drive to work.

Stronghold German Shepherds | Home Page


----------



## Breen

Thanks MicheleMarie. I have a place in Woodstock, VT and will add the Wolcott breeder to my list.


----------



## GSDElsa

Can you tell us a little bit more about you? What is your lifesyle like? What are you planning to do with the puppy? What traits are important to you?


----------



## Breen

I sure can...

My fiance and I are young (28/38), very active and live stable lives. I am from New England and she is from Pennsylvania and we find ourselves up in VT and Pennsylvania often. We both grew up with many dogs and have family with German Shepherds. We are not considering a dog for competitions, but we are very drawn to the GS's intelligence and companionship. It's important that the dog be good around children once we head down that path. My do understand that will require proper socialization. Many of our friends have dogs. How's that for a start?


----------



## Good_Karma

If you like American show lines, this is the breeder we got Niko from (I can post a pic if you want). German Shepherds at Peakesbrook, AKC German Shepherd Puppies, New York German Shepherd Breeder, AKC German Shepherds for sale.

He's physically gorgeous and healthy. His temperament is perfect for our lifestyle (we are a bit reclusive), but we need to work on building his confidence and making him less reactive to situations that make him nervous. From what I know of the other dogs from this breeder, this isn't a problem with other puppies she's bred (so I'm guessing it's at least partly our fault). He has a strong prey drive, and is very food motivated and easy to train.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Any particular look that you're looking for?

Here's a list of all the different types of german shepherds out there (and there are plenty).

Breed Types & Related Families

And what part of NY are you in? Are you upstate or closer to the city?


----------



## Breen

Thank you Lucky Dog. That link is very interesting and informative. I am most drawn to the German Shepherd Dog with East German Lines (DDR) and Czech/Slovak Lines. I find the deep, darker colors and the overall posture (straighter, sloped back) to be very attractive.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Here are two DDR breeders in NH that i've heard good things about. 

Breeders of German Shepherds & Cairn Terriers | NH & MA | New Hampshire & Massachusetts - Pam Lake, Owner

Goble Kennels | East German Shepherd Breeders Dogs and Puppies | Loudon, NH

I saw you mentioned VomEngelsbrunn Shepherds... you know they're show line dogs, right? They're your typical black and reds. Big difference (temperament and looks) between these kind of german shepherds and the working lines that you mentioned that you liked.


----------



## Breen

Thanks again Lucy Dog. I I will look into the breeders you provided. When I started my research into German Shepherds I bumped into a very kind owner on the street. After talking for a while she offered the name of the breeder she used, Joe Berger, and mentioned that she had very good luck with him. It wasn't until I found Joe's website that I read he bred VomEngelsbrunns. I admit that I really don't know much about them, but I thought it would be good to visit a breeder who is knowledgible and who could provide more insight. I am not interested in a show dog (I don't intend to show).


----------



## Lucy Dog

You don't have to be interested in showing to like the show lines. The only problem I find with show line breeders is there aren't too many great ones out there. Not trying to say anything negative about the VomEngelsbrunns kennel because I don't know anything about him or his dogs. Just the show lines in general. 

This forum has a few very good show line breeders if that's what you're looking for. The west german show lines are typically black and red and have a bit of a "roached" back which is not everyones cup of tea. Obviously, some more extreme than others.

You mentioned you find the darker pigment and straight back look better. That's something you see more in the german working lines than in the show lines. The show lines, depending if you go american or german, have more of a sloped (american) or roached (german) type back. Again, not everyones cup of tea.


----------



## Breen

I am more drawn to the darker pigment and straight back. In addition to the East German (DDR) and Czech/Slovak lines I saw on the site you provided, are there other working line dogs I should look into? Also, do working and show line dogs have different temperments or is that more a factor of lineage and environment?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

if you want to travel a little further north, there is Angie at Liberatore GSD's in Maine, 

I had a von hena-c dog , loved him to death, he was wonderful, I now have a female who's grandfather is a von hena c dog,,love her to death to  Goble has von hena c lines to.


----------



## Lucy Dog

I'm assuming you're looking for just a typical, active, family pet and this can be found in any line german shepherd that you choose. I don't think it matters if it's working or show.

The trick is to find a good breeder that will match you up with the right puppy for your situation. Speak and meet with breeders until you find one that you're comfortable purchasing another family member from.

If you're not sure, don't be afraid to ask. You'll always get someones opinion here.


----------



## Breen

JakodaCD - Thanks for the recommendation in Maine. I logged on to their site and viewed a few YouTube clips they posted. Their dogs are extremely agile. In reading about them, they seem to breed/train serious working and sport dogs. I am keen on the sport, but they used the term "fight oriented". Were your dogs aggressive in nature?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

mine haven't come from Liberatore, mine have von hena c lines in them..

I have a friend/member of this board, debbiebrown, she trains with Angie @ Liberatore, loves her dogs, she knows Angie and her dogs very well. I'm sure she'd be happy to chat with you about angie and her dogs

As for Vonhena C dogs, no my vonhena c lined dogs are not 'aggressive' The female I have now, is from kleinenhain (member of this board in KY)...

I agree with Paul, you can find a good dog in any lines, it's finding a breeder who will match YOU with a dog that will fit into your lifestyle and expectations

I"m sure any of the breeders listed would be glad to have you come meet them, meet their dogs..


----------



## Breen

Paul and Diane - Thank you both for your help. I have to sign off for today, but I will do a little more research on the information and suggestions you provided.

Breen


----------



## GSDElsa

Not a lot of great breeders in NY--especially ones that have litters often. Depending on your timeline as these are small breeders:

Workingdog Kennel van Gogh
Claudia is a great person--very open and cares deeply about the breed. West German Working Lines. She is getting ready to have one last litter from her bitch Yara.

vom Rheinland
I don't know Pia personally, but several people I train with do and say she consistently produces great, STABLE dogs.

For what you want, just find a good breeder that you feel comfortable with and the rest will fall into place. I am partial to working lines as well  The only thing I will say about DDR and Czech lines (not a reflection of any suggestions in this thread) is to watch out for breeders that are breeding these lines as a "flavor of the month" type thing.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

GSDElsa said:


> Workingdog Kennel van Gogh
> Claudia is a great person--very open and cares deeply about the breed. West German Working Lines. She is getting ready to have one last litter from her bitch Yara.


The sire if her litter is the same as my girl Halo. She's our first working line GSD, and we adore her!


----------



## CainGSD

I also had a von Hena-C dog. I always described him as being all I asked the breeder for and more. He was extremely clear headed. 

I train in Schutzhund and he excelled (his lack of titles rested squarely on my shoulders and not his). He could go from working in any of the three phases of the sport to greeting and interacting with people he was meeting for the first time. He was not raised with children but I trusted him to interact and play with children. He seemed to instinctively understand that the rules of play were different with children versus adults and also altered his normal rough style of playing to a gentle and thoughtful game when he played with my mom. 

As you can guess from my notes, I am an adoring fan of DDR lined shepherds and von Hena-C in particular.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

I have to agree with the others on the von Hena-C pups. I really am liking this litter. They are very outgoing, friendly, and ready to take on any thing. They have very dark pigment, lots of bone. The DDR lines like to take their time maturing and filling out. Cant wait to see how these guys grow.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

ahhh and I have forgotten Dawn above (forgive me!!) she just dropped a litter out of a von hena c dog, is IN NY, and maybe has something you'd be interested in )))


----------



## 1der_girl

Another vote for von Hena-C! We love our girl to no end- awesome temperment, great with EVERYONE she meets, super fast learner (which could be good or bad- she recently figured out how to open the closet we keep the dog food in  )- over all, great dog. I love Pam (the breeder), too. Super helpful, available for the life of the dog, etc.


----------



## GSDElsa

Dawn--I thought the puppies went home already?? Or no?


----------



## Breen

Diane - What type of line is your dog featured in your photo?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Masi in the photo is slovak /ddr/czech..Her grandfather is Reiko von hena C on the von hena c website. Here is her ped

danger danger vom kleinen hain - German shepherd dog 

My male was out of her Wasdy (passed away but also on her site),,I'll post a pic of him..








Dodge


----------



## CainGSD

dawnandjr said:


> I have to agree with the others on the von Hena-C pups. I really am liking this litter. They are very outgoing, friendly, and ready to take on any thing. They have very dark pigment, lots of bone. The DDR lines like to take their time maturing and filling out. Cant wait to see how these guys grow.


Hi Dawn,

What a small world, I had my wonderful von Hena-C boy and I see your girl Yoko is related to my current girl, Dazzle.

Dazzle's dam is Frida von Digarah and half sibling to Yoko's father. Which von Hena-C dog sired your litter? Will be fun to watch them mature.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

hey nora, not dawn here, but I believe dawn used Oso von hena C,,he's a gorgeous boy


----------



## koda00

www.traumhofgsd.com i have two from her. Townsend, Ma. good luck with your search.


----------



## gagsd

Breen said:


> Thank you Lucky Dog. That link is very interesting and informative. I am most drawn to the German Shepherd Dog with East German Lines (DDR) and Czech/Slovak Lines. I find the deep, darker colors and the overall posture (straighter, sloped back) to be very attractive.


They are gorgeous!
However..... while some of the DDR type dogs are lower drive, and some are lower aggression.... that is not always the case. Some can very very strong-willed, sharp, and/or suspicious.
You really should spend some time meeting different types, in different venues, before you decide.


----------



## carmspack

von Hena C had some nice dogs for sure . Love the pedigree on Nasi - Danger Danger !! 
there are a lot of niche breeders of ddr and czech dogs that are breeding for colour and you can run the full gamut of dish rag soft dogs too sharp or too active . You have to know the pedigrees .
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## gagsd

I have 2 brothers to Masi... aka Danger Danger.
Same sire, different mother, my two are littermates.

Both of my boys might be a bit much for Joe Blow. Ari is much easier, super house dog, great with kids, approachable by strangers. BUT he has a lot of aggression that becomes apparent in protection work, and he can be "dominant." 
For example, he is fine with a small intact male dogs, but will not tolerate an intact male his size.

His brother Anik is similar, but is more driven and flips "ON" very, very fast.... sometimes scary fast.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

GSDElsa said:


> Dawn--I thought the puppies went home already?? Or no?


 I have only sent one puppy to her home in Oklahoma. The male is waiting on his new owner to come get him (so am I).

I have the two females still available.

I still have my cam up too. They are very fun to watch when they are awake and playing.:laugh:


----------



## suzzyq01

CainGSD said:


> Hi Dawn,
> 
> What a small world, I had my wonderful von Hena-C boy and I see your girl Yoko is related to my current girl, Dazzle.
> 
> Dazzle's dam is Frida von Digarah and half sibling to Yoko's father. Which von Hena-C dog sired your litter? Will be fun to watch them mature.



My boy is from a von Hena-C dog also. His mother is Honig von Hena-C 

He is from Goble Kennels though. They own several von Hena-C dogs. 

Goblekennels.com is located in Loudon,NH


----------



## suzzyq01

gagsd said:


> They are gorgeous!
> However..... while some of the DDR type dogs are lower drive, and some are lower aggression.... that is not always the case. Some can very very strong-willed, sharp, and/or suspicious.
> You really should spend some time meeting different types, in different venues, before you decide.


I completely agree. Depends on the dog really. Sonar has great tracking drive but his drive for personal protection is low. With work and structure it will get better but I've seen some DDR dogs be completely out of control with the drive to bite. 

I love the dark black sable colors. If anything it is very intimidating to someone who doesn't know the dog!


----------



## Gilly1331

No one said this breeder yet www.vandenheuvelk9.com Main owner is out of Newtown, CT but their bitches and pups stay at Ketchum kennels www.ketchumkennels.com just over the line in NY. 

** I am currently waiting on an all black female or a bi-color female from this breeder.** They currently have 2 litters on the ground (all black litter and a red sable litter). With I believe 5-6 more litters coming within the next few months. Check them out!


----------



## redsox10

I got my GSD from the link below. 

Vom Steinholtz German Shepherds - Home


----------



## JakodaCD OA

tho this is a tad old, thank you carmen for the compliment on my masi girl,,love her to death, she's alot of fun and has a good nose

I agree with Mary, Masi may also be a bit to much for Joe Public. While she's nice to look at (I am biased),,My preference wasn't really color, it was brains and wanda picked good She definately is a tracking fiend and while I wouldn't say she has alot of prey drive, she does tend to have higher defense drives.

I didn't realize vandenheuvel was even IN CT, I thought they were midwest???? Have they changed hands? Good luck with your puppy Gilly, they have some nice dogs as well.


----------



## Melgrj7

Welcome To The official site of Debbie Zappia of ProFormance K-9's and Olgameister Kennel


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Melissa, Debbie only breeds once in awhile. Jai/Tara litter most recently. Not sure if all the pups are gone, but I would think so. I will be seeing them tomorrow some time. Jai is her stud and I think someone has a bitch bred to him, not sure who, and if they are born yet.


----------



## GSD07

OP, if the only thing that you know about ddr is beautiful color and intelligence than you'll need to do more research. The intelligence of the dog will become a curse if you are not ready to engage it.

Aggression is part of correct GSD temperament, all pups from good breeders will posess considerable amount of it, and your role as the owner will be to teach your pup to control his drives including aggression.


----------



## wolfstraum

the OP says he likes the black and brown - but DDR/Czech....If he is still reading, some research/knowledge about type would help him.....While DDR/Czech dogs CAN come in black and brown, most are sables and blacks, and the true "black sables" are still in a minority....

Personality and character are more important than color - but some cannot get past the desire for a certain look....some Czech / DDR dogs are not going to be as suitable for novice companion homes, but some breeders produce them in mass quantity for sale to pet homes...so it is worth exploring and taking your time to make a decision.

Lee


----------



## debbiebrown

i have a Von Hena C female, she is a wonderful dog a Reiko decendant.....she is a fun dog, will do anything, full of drive and personality, her father was Xander who is now retired byt i know Ryanhaus of Mass has two daughters of his who will be having litters at some point........from what i've seen Xanders offspring seem to favor him strongly, i wouldn't hesitate to get a pup related to him......

As far as Angie at Liberatore, she is a fantastic breeder and and exeptional at training and reading dogs, she spends tons of time with her pups testing and playing with them, and knows exactly what she has.............i have to say its been a pleasure training with her........yes, most of her dogs are bred for ploice/military use, but there are always pups that would qualify for pets as well. i would trust Angie to pick the right pup for a pet situation if she has any available..........i know she would Never place a pup in a home that was not suitable..........even if you contacted her and she didn't have anything available, you can get a good education from her to steer you the right way.............


----------



## Gilly1331

JakodaCD OA said:


> I didn't realize vandenheuvel was even IN CT, I thought they were midwest???? Have they changed hands? Good luck with your puppy Gilly, they have some nice dogs as well.


 I don't know if they have changed hands. I just came across this breeder from a fellow co-worker at the police dept I work at. My co-worker is the neighbor of Anne one of the owners of Vandenheuvel. Anne lives in Newtown only a few minutes from me and they have beautiful dogs all around! I just happened to know that they do alot for blacks or dark sables. There is a small all black litter down on the ground now and hopes of at least 2-3 more all blacks in the next few months.

Thanks for the good luck. We ar not in any hurry. Our wedding is in september and told Ann at vandenheuvel k9 that we wanted the *perfect* match for our family as we want the whole family matched well if we added a 3rd dog. So we said if it comes in a few weeks, months or years we were willing to wait as long as needed for the perfect match.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

well you will definately have to post pics when you get your puppy, they do have some beautiful animals))


----------



## Freebe

Hello GSD forum,


----------

